# fire starter stick



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

riverrat said:


> i am always looking for a new product. I am thinking of mixing my slum gum and dark wax from cutouts with sawdust. then mold into a stick to be used has a fire starter. I could use them for myself. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to sell these. and what kind of price they get out of them


Mr. rrat, you just hit my super dooper fall sales item.!

Now don't tell anyone else, ok, but what you do is get yourself some nice pine cones. Soak them in water for a couple of hours with some salt to kill out any bugs and eggs. then Dry them and they will open up this will take about a week in a warm dry room. honey house warming room works good. Now in your big presto pot melt down your dark wax or slum gum and dip your pine cone in there. Get your wax hot, about 175 to 180 degrees F. Hang the pine cone to dry and sprinkle that large grain sugar looking glitter from Hobbie Lobby on them. and scent with a couple drops Of Pine oil scent and there you have it. I sell them for one buck each for nice large ones, small ones I package 4 in an onion sack and sell for two bucks. But remember don't tell any one about this secret. OK!! They are great fire starters.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*Bee Crazy our secret is safe.*

Bee Crazy Thanks for the reply. Congratulations I see you figured it out. The only way to decode the original encrypted post is to drink a big bottle of mead. Getting to the point you see double. Just short of having to crawl on the floor to get to the john. So to all that has read the post with out the mead things are not has they appear. Again you must drink the mead to get the real meaning. Any other alcohol will not work. Bullseye, Bornj, Brewcat and all others that make the secret decoding mead.(yea we know who you are) dont go translating this for everyone. After all it is the most secret post ever posted on BEESOURCE.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Must be RR!! Those sound way to cute to throw on a fire!!


----------

